

Halloween Hack: programming a "haunted" Jack-O-Lantern - compumike
http://www.nerdkits.com/videos/halloween_capacitive_touch_sensor/

======
wacko
That's awesome! I wonder if candy in the bowl would screw with the capacitance

~~~
compumike
The amount of candy definitely changes the capacitance! That's one of the
reasons we had to add the auto-zero algorithm to the code. As the candy level
decreases, the overall capacitance decreases too. Even without the candy
influence, the change in capacitance is only roughly 5% from no-hand to hand-
in-Jack-O-Lantern states. (This is Mike from NerdKits.)

~~~
Vivtek
So you could also have it ping you when the candy bowl needs refilling -
sweet!

~~~
cgherb911
use a attach the mcu to a bluetooth module and when the candy becomes low,
send an alert over bluetooth to your smart phone/computer!!! Wonder if i can
buy the parts in time...

